# Why I love Cardiff



## Gromit (Sep 25, 2008)

Seeing as the Cockneys are doing it...

Clarkes pies
The greatest team in football the works has ever seen. 
The Taff
The Millenium Stadium
Not too big and not too small
Very little violent crime (knifings, shootings etc.)
Plentifull taxis
Diverse 
Freindly people
Brains beer
Torchwood
Human Traffic


----------



## bendeus (Sep 25, 2008)

The fact that you're 25 minutes from the Heritage Coast, 45 minutes from the Brecons and 5 from the Wenallt
Shitloads of parkland - being able to walk across half the city without crossing a road
Having a big castle slap bang in the middle of it
The stone circle in Cooper's Field
Kingfishers and otters on the Taff
Tolerant and (relatively) integrated
Few guns
Crack and heroin problems not as pronounced as in other, comparable cities
Plenty of culture to dip in to
The Millennium Centre


----------



## Belushi (Sep 25, 2008)

The Castle, Cathays Park and those shopping arcades are all great. Long time since I was last in Cardiff, I've heard its changed a lot since I was a kid.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Sep 25, 2008)

Spillars (sp?)

The white painted tree approaching Cardiff 

Ye olde Hippo Club (rip)


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2008)

Cardiff/Welsh sarky humour
Diverse
CCFC
Proximity to the coast/Brecon Beacons
Brains beer
Nice shopping arcades
Hayes Island snack bar
Wenallt
Spillers records


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Sep 25, 2008)

Roath Park


----------



## Belushi (Sep 25, 2008)

Does St Fagans count as Cardiff?


----------



## bendeus (Sep 25, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Does St Fagans count as Cardiff?



Yes


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2008)

Clwb Ifor Bach
Taff Trail


----------



## Voley (Sep 25, 2008)

That bloke's house that's painted with his complaints to the council.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 25, 2008)

Another thread slagging off Liverpool?


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Another thread slagging off Liverpool?


Not in this thread please.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 25, 2008)

NVP said:


> That bloke's house that's painted with his complaints to the council.



All gone now...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 25, 2008)

Clifton st
albany pub
clarkes pies
roath park
riverside food market
bentleys cafe


----------



## Voley (Sep 25, 2008)

Ahh, that's a shame.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 25, 2008)

Christmas lights house on North Road
Mr Microphone and Shakey hands man.


----------



## bendeus (Sep 25, 2008)

Marius said:


> Christmas lights house on North Road
> Mr Microphone and Shakey hands man.



Seconded

Our beautiful civic centre
Nye Bevan's statue


----------



## cesare (Sep 25, 2008)

The ceiling of the Assembly building is amazing


----------



## fogbat (Sep 25, 2008)

Marius said:


> Christmas lights house on North Road
> Mr Microphone and Shakey hands man.





They're still getting bigger, and more tasteless, every year, aren't they?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh yes. He even has a nativity scheme in the garden too now


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2008)

And how could we miss out the wonders of Caroline Street and its delightful chippies?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 25, 2008)

editor said:


> And how could we miss out the wonders of Caroline Street and its delightful chippies?



Hasn't it been gentrified now? 

I remember there was nothing better than a post-clubbing chips, beans and cheese from a place on Caroline Street 

Should definitely get back to Cardiff more often


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Hasn't it been gentrified now?
> 
> I remember there was nothing better than a post-clubbing chips, beans and cheese from a place on Caroline Street
> 
> Should definitely get back to Cardiff more often


The street's been poshed up alright, but check it out at 2am on a Saturday night and you'll find the same scene as always...


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Sep 25, 2008)

ahhh fond memroies of caroline street at 2am 

i found the alley incredibly echoey
is Doc Graham (tattooist) still kicking about?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah yes chip alley. 

Doc Grahams is still there I believe.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Sep 25, 2008)

regular trains to Newport
regular buses to Newport


----------



## fogbat (Sep 25, 2008)

Dic Penderyn said:


> regular trains to Newport
> regular buses to Newport



*shudders*


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2008)

Dic Penderyn said:


> regular trains to Newport
> regular buses to Newport


I think you meant to say: 

regular trains through Newport to Cardiff
regular buses through Newport to Cardiff


----------



## Gromit (Sep 25, 2008)

Dic Penderyn said:


> regular trains to Newport
> regular buses to Newport



I agree. The quicker we can get Newport folk out of Cardiff the better. 

Unfortunately though we also have regular trains and buses from Newport


----------



## llantwit (Sep 25, 2008)

Pubs on an international match day
The Vulcan (soon to be a car park) and other proper old grunters' pubs
Brains Dark
The Cardiff Anarchist Network
That Polish guy who does the wicked photos
Polish shops (I know, they're everywhere, but...)
Wally's deli
The fact you still can say hello to folk in the street and not get automatically sectioned


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 25, 2008)

Things i've liked about the Diff.

Millenium Stadium.
Cottage Pub on St Marys St.
Brains Beer.
Welsh Assembly building.
Tour of Bute Town with Somali elders.
The Castle.
The National Museum.
Indian veggie place (can't remember its name, something food studios?).
Dark Mild Brains Beer...whoops, am repeating myself now


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Sep 25, 2008)

llantwit said:


> Pubs on an international match day
> The Vulcan (soon to be a car park) and other proper old grunters' pubs



_Life was once simple: you could choose either the public bar, stand around with a pint, play darts and enjoy a platter of roast potatoes . . . or you could retire to the lounge, where, in amongst the flock wallpaper and red velvet bench seats, an old bloke would invariably run through his repertoire on an organ._

SAVE THE VULCAN

SAVE THE LANSDOWNE HOTEL 

The Pantmawr Inn has a reprieve with a public inquiry by WAG.


----------



## PAD1OH (Sep 25, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Indian veggie place (can't remember its name, something food studios?).




The Vegetarian Food studio... you have to book these days!!!!!!


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Sep 25, 2008)

Marius said:


> I agree. The quicker we can get Newport folk out of Cardiff the better.
> 
> Unfortunately though we also have regular trains and buses from Newport



bigot.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 25, 2008)

You started it


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Sep 25, 2008)

I just said what I love about Cardiff, you made the comment that you consider Newport people inferior to yourself.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 25, 2008)

Dic Penderyn said:


> I just said what I love about Cardiff, you made the comment that you consider Newport people inferior to yourself.



I didn't read it as "inferior".

More that they'd be happier amongst their own kind


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 25, 2008)

PAD1OH said:


> The Vegetarian Food studio... you have to book these days!!!!!!


Can't say that I'm surprised, lots of very tasty food for very little money.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know Cardiff well, but it seems to have a pretty good music scene - plenty of riotgrrl bands and the like, anyway. We've had a good time every time we've been there.


----------



## PAD1OH (Sep 25, 2008)

the music scene is ropey at times (depending on what you are into of course) - there are a small selection of underground promoters that keep the place afloat.

I reckon most of them lose money on all the gigs but do it because otherwise they'd have no gigs to go to themselves.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 25, 2008)

PAD1OH said:


> the music scene is ropey at times (depending on what you are into of course) - there are a small selection of underground promoters that keep the place afloat.
> 
> I reckon most of them lose money on all the gigs but do it because otherwise they'd have no gigs to go to themselves.



They're the kind of gigs I'm thinking about, really. They seemed really friendly and well attended, and the bands were good, which helps.


----------



## Sloggs (Sep 25, 2008)

Udo Erasmus said:


> _Life was once simple: you could choose either the public bar, stand around with a pint, play darts and enjoy a platter of roast potatoes . . . or you could retire to the lounge, where, in amongst the flock wallpaper and red velvet bench seats, an old bloke would invariably run through his repertoire on an organ._
> 
> SAVE THE VULCAN
> 
> ...



http://www.savepantmawr.org if anyone is interested!


----------



## Brockway (Sep 25, 2008)

The "Independent Tropical Wales" grafitto on Bute Street (if it's still there) - memorably pictured with the Queen going past to open the Assembly Building. 

The Chinese section of Cathays cemetary.

The river Taff.

That rainy Van Gogh painting in the museum.

Spillers Records, of course.

All the different languages you hear.

The head of Minerva on the Old Library.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 25, 2008)

The civic center.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2008)

Pub saving info here: http://www.urban75.org/info/save-your-pub.html


----------



## 1927 (Sep 25, 2008)

editor said:


> Cardiff/Welsh sarky humour




Was thinking about a classic example of this today.

Some years ago I was getting the bus home from Cardiff to Wenvoe and it was the tim ethey were extending Tesco at Culevrhouse Cross and redisgning the road layout.

Two Ely women sat in front of me were chatting, and as we pulled into the temporary bus stop at the Copthorne Hotel, one turned to the other and said
"there was a roundabout there this morning", pointing at the new traffic lights which had just been installed. Th eother replied "That's Ely for you, they'll nick anything!"


----------



## llantwit (Sep 26, 2008)

Brockway said:


> That rainy Van Gogh painting in the museum.


My favourite painting in the museum (actually, my joint favourite).


----------



## PAD1OH (Sep 26, 2008)

1927 said:


> Was thinking about a classic example of this today.




you should set up a cardiff arm of this... - http://www.overheardindublin.com/top_week.php


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 26, 2008)

The Animal Wall.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 26, 2008)

No mentions for the Central Market yet - is it not as nice as it used to be?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 26, 2008)

Magic roundabout


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 26, 2008)

Marius said:


> Magic roundabout



My dad helped construct that- i remember going to visit him and watching it go up---i remember feeling so proud of my dad- i still am


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 28, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Hasn't it been gentrified now?
> 
> I remember there was nothing better than a post-clubbing chips, beans and cheese from a place on Caroline Street
> 
> Should definitely get back to Cardiff more often



aye, one side of it is all prettied up and full of bars etc
The other is the same as always and the kidn people who posted it up created a lovely skating rink using some smooth tiles, Just add chip fat and pissed up people


----------



## Col_Buendia (Sep 28, 2008)

Marius said:


> Magic roundabout



Shelter for the homeless? Very heartwarming...


----------



## 1927 (Sep 28, 2008)

Marius said:


> Magic roundabout





Sweaty Betty said:


> My dad helped construct that- i remember going to visit him and watching it go up---i remember feeling so proud of my dad- i still am



I love that roundabout, but it has fallen into a state of disrepair. I was actually thinking of maybe approaching the council, who I don't suppose can afford to refurb it, and putting togther a plan to get sponsorship[ to recondition it. It wouldnt all nee dto be replaced but I have a few contacts, a sign company to make the signs and a grounds maintenance contrcator to cut the grass and stuff. Sure a few willing hnads could fit the new signange, but H& bloody S will probably put a stop to my plans. What you reckon? Anyone up for helping?


----------



## softybabe (Sep 28, 2008)

1927 said:


> I love that roundabout, but it has fallen into a state of disrepair. I was actually thinking of maybe approaching the council, who I don't suppose can afford to refurb it, and putting togther a plan to get sponsorship[ to recondition it. It wouldnt all nee dto be replaced but I have a few contacts, a sign company to make the signs and a grounds maintenance contrcator to cut the grass and stuff. Sure a few willing hnads could fit the new signange, but H& bloody S will probably put a stop to my plans. What you reckon? Anyone up for helping?



yup 

thought about pledgebank? i know they did one while back where peeps got together to clean the bank of the Taff.
http://www.pledgebank.com/


eta ddraig postin soz!


----------



## fogbat (Sep 29, 2008)

The New York Deli.

Mm, sausage sub with mustard mayo and swiss cheese... nom nom nom.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 29, 2008)

fogbat said:


> The New York Deli.
> 
> Mm, sausage sub with mustard mayo and swiss cheese... nom nom nom.


 
No no. Meatball Grinder with frozen yogurt. Mmmmmm.

Good call though.


----------



## Riklet (Oct 12, 2008)

After slightly over 3 weeks here...

Bute Park - one of the nicest parks i've been in in the WORLD, seriously.  Stone circles, eh! 
Spillers Records - Great in every way appart from a deposit for the remote, chroist some people are sticky fingered lil' shits
The general layout and look of the centre
Feels pretty safe and friendly, even at night.
Reggae/dub/jazz at Tafod!
The weird mix of fruit/fish smells walking into the market
Lidl <3

Not been to the museums yet or found any quirky lil' boozers, but giving it time.  The rubbish can be a bit much, and the charity shops are overpriced to fuck in the centre, but beyond that I can't really think of negatives (oh actually there's fuck all decent cider on tap)! Says it all!


----------



## Biffo (Oct 16, 2008)

All of the above (more or less) +

Albany Rd
Cowbridge Rd East
Clifton St
Cafe Calcio & Ramons
Rajahs (RIP)
Glamorgan Staff Club (RIP)
Ninja
Big Weekend
The Embassy on Cathays Tce
Chapter
Eli Jenkins
The White Hart
Students Union
That pasty shop opposite the Owain
Monaco & Monroe cinemas (RIP)
Rose gardens in Roath
All of the Toucan Clubs (RIP)
Journeys (RIP)
Railroad Bill


----------

